# Staggering drywall sheets



## wombosi (Apr 22, 2008)

Arky217 said:


> If you are installing 4' x 8' sheets of drywall on a large ceiling area, is it a good idea to stagger the joints like you would when installing roof sheathing, or does it really matter with drywall ?
> 
> Arky


don't stagger. sheetrock is not a structural member. and it will make mudding/taping/sanding that much more annoying.
if it's a large ceiling, consider getting 10' or 12' long sheets.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

You are required to stagger the end joints: 4.6.4 and 5.3: http://www.lafargenorthamerica.com/GA-216-07 English.pdf

Check with your local Building Department.

You may be in a Seismic Zone: http://www.entergy-arkansas.com/content/economic_development/docs/Seismic_Rating_Map_AR.pdf

They may require you to follow the prescriptive IRC Code: "End joints of adjacent courses of board shall not occur on the same joist." From: http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_7_sec002_par012.htm

Gary


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Its standard to always stagger sheetrock end-joints (butt joints), regardless whether its on a ceiling or wall.

Yes, you could go with larger sheets (than 4x8), just make sure that you have a 3rd helper. 

(It is done with 2 men in the industry), but the average DIYer will need a 3rd pair of hands to screw off the sheet, while 2 are holding it up, or, you can try an use a DW lift, if you can find (or rent) one that will reach.


----------



## Jeeps (Apr 12, 2012)

Arky217 said:


> If you are installing 4' x 8' sheets of drywall on a large ceiling area, is it a good idea to stagger the joints like you would when installing roof sheathing, or does it really matter with drywall ?
> 
> Arky


 
I always stagger and it is true the drywall adds no real "mechanical bond" strength to the joists by staggering joints. But joists are always flexing somewhat and when the tape joint is really long going down the same joist, the flex will be worsened on that joint possibly creating stress cracks in the tape joints. I been in and around construction for 40 years and have yet to see ceiling/wall drywall not staggered by pros. They must have a clue about something. jmo


----------



## dogris (Dec 8, 2007)

After hanging a ceiling, I stagger around for the rest of the day:jester:


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

dogris said:


> After hanging a ceiling, I stagger around for the rest of the day:jester:


As long as you aren't staggering before you start hanging the ceiling :thumbsup:


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Absolutely stagger the joints and use the longest available board...


----------

